# Very interesting solar info



## heaterman (Jun 1, 2010)

http://cwc-das.com/logger//tabs.php?loggerids[]=485E700680A6C389

I don't get into the green room too much as most of my expertise lies in pipefitting and hydronics. I think however that many of you considering solar hydronic heating may find the link above very interesting. On of the guys from the Wall at www.heatinghelp.com has a monitored side by side comparison of flat panle collectors vs evac tube going on and the results can be viewed live at the link. It contains historical KW harvested as well as tank temps weather conditions etc etc. He's done a really nice job of presenting this data.


----------



## DeePee (Jun 1, 2010)

http://tinyurl.com/2bkwpp5

Same link as above, minus the cut-and-paste.


----------



## Dune (Jun 1, 2010)

So they are saying the flat panels are better than evac tubes?


----------



## DeePee (Jun 1, 2010)

Dune said:
			
		

> So they are saying the flat panels are better than evac tubes?



The optimal choice is dependent on a variety of factors and while the data collected by this systems logger is very interesting, it is only a single system, in a specific environment.

http://tinyurl.com/2vhlbu8

What I think would be interesting is a data series for each collector type that records periods in which the system under-performs compared to expectation.

Please be advised I have no practical solar experience.


----------



## heaterman (Jun 1, 2010)

DeePee said:
			
		

> http://tinyurl.com/2bkwpp5
> 
> Same link as above, minus the cut-and-paste.



Thank You very much!  How the heck does a person do what you did to that link?


----------



## heaterman (Jun 1, 2010)

Dune said:
			
		

> So they are saying the flat panels are better than evac tubes?



Look at the graph tab on top of the home page for the site. You can access many types of historical data to see how each performed on a given day, week or month.


----------



## DeePee (Jun 1, 2010)

heaterman said:
			
		

> Thank You very much!  How the heck does a person do what you did to that link?



If you visit http://tinyurl.com and paste the URL into the form, it will generate a shortened form that can be used in posts.

For safetie's sake, consider this entry on why URL shorteners are bad. However, given the forum's parsing issues with complex URIs, I consider it a useful tool.


----------

